# GM National event - Format



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 7, 2014)

OK folks, very simple. Looks like interest is building and we can get this event to happen.

Which format do you want for this event?

Obviously we will go with the most popular!


----------



## User20205 (Nov 7, 2014)

It has to be stableford. I get enough medal play, it's only a society event.

More importantly what we gonna call it. If not KOK then what??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 7, 2014)

therod said:



			It has to be stableford.
		
Click to expand...


OK.....scratch or handicap?


----------



## fundy (Nov 7, 2014)

Personally would prefer matchplay but previous attempts to get that to work have failed. Think should build on last years regional then final format. Think it should be stableford not medal, 7/8 hcap max 18 shots (again imo, if its full hcap no limit thats fine too).

Would aim to have the regionals played by say end of May then have the final after that (wouldnt make it too early so that they have to be played in winter/early spring)

Maybe say 1 per 10 runners qualify for the final so as to get a few more making the final


----------



## DaveyG (Nov 7, 2014)

In for the midlands this year ;-)

Think it should be full handicap with the final being off 3/4. All handicaps have to be official ofcourse. 

Stop those bandicap golfer's ;-)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

DaveyG said:



			In for the midlands this year ;-)

Think it should be full handicap with the final being off 3/4. All handicaps have to be official ofcourse. 

Stop those bandicap golfer's ;-)
		
Click to expand...

What bout us with no home club? Does my last "official" from HDID count? for me thats 11.5 (12)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 7, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			What bout us with no home club? Does my last "official" from HDID count? for me thats 11.5 (12)
		
Click to expand...

No problem, if we go for 7/8ths then you can have the 1/8th I'm giving up   

What is 1/8th of 12?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2014)

Medal regional qualifiers 7/8 throughout or max 18-20 shots.

Stableford for the finals day (bigger field).

12 minimum to be counted as a regional qualifier.

7/8 throughout or max 18-20 shots.

10 entry into each regional qualifier, you can go in as many as you want.

2 maximum dates for each qualifier (last years NW one were both played at Frodsham, but split over 2 Sundays, as we couldn't get all to agree on one date).

Forummers only to enter, but people can bring mates along for the craic.

Official active handicaps only.

Pretty similar to last years.

Just my tuppence worth.

All the Â£10's go into a pot to help the regional winners pay for digs, travel etc.

Chief overall organiser has a free day at the finals day - only fair, considering the gargantuan task you are taking on.

Good luck, and thanks BTW.:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## User20205 (Nov 7, 2014)

drive4show said:



			OK.....scratch or handicap?  

Click to expand...

Either :thup: not fussed.  It's just a laugh. 

Can we call it Top inter (forum)  triumpher???? 
Make it 3/4 if we go handicap & are scared of a WW  winning.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 7, 2014)

Normal singles comps are full handicap, why change it.


----------



## DaveyG (Nov 7, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			What bout us with no home club? Does my last "official" from HDID count? for me thats 11.5 (12)
		
Click to expand...


Hmmmm not sure... Maybe let you enter off scratch?

Thinking about it its not like we will be playing for anything so I don't really care. 

Or is there a kitty? If so maybe put in a supplementary card playing with a member of the forum? Just a suggestion... Not too fussed just hope its a chance to play decent courses.


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

fundy said:



			Personally would prefer matchplay but previous attempts to get that to work have failed. Think should build on last years regional then final format. Think it should be stableford not medal, 7/8 hcap max 18 shots (again imo, if its full hcap no limit thats fine too).

Would aim to have the regionals played by say end of May then have the final after that (wouldnt make it too early so that they have to be played in winter/early spring)

Maybe say 1 per 10 runners qualify for the final so as to get a few more making the final
		
Click to expand...

I like the idea of having more qualifiers based on the size of the field. Seem to remember that last year at Hillside, most of the players on the day were not in the KOK. Think the majority should be in it. Also any extra players should be drawn, rather than first come first served basis. Perhaps places for forumers that hold a regional qualifier.



7/8 stableford seems fine. If someone doesn't have a club handicap perhaps introduce a maximum handicap of 24 ? Spring qualifying, with final early summer.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 7, 2014)

What about; Winner And New King (over) Every Rival??? :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

therod said:



			Can we call it Top inter (forum)  triumpher????
		
Click to expand...

 Tit ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			What bout us with no home club? Does my last "official" from HDID count? for me thats 11.5 (12)
		
Click to expand...

Hard cheese, shouldn't be on a golf forum without an official handicap.

Who let him in, come on own up.

Bet you he hasn't even got a blazer on.


----------



## DaveyG (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hard cheese, shouldn't be on a golf forum without an official handicap.

Who let him in, come on own up.

Bet you he hasn't even got a blazer on.

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Nov 7, 2014)

DaveyG said:



			Hmmmm not sure... Maybe let you enter off scratch?

Thinking about it its not like we will be playing for anything so I don't really care. 

Or is there a kitty? If so maybe put in a supplementary card playing with a member of the forum? Just a suggestion... Not too fussed just hope its a chance to play decent courses.
		
Click to expand...


Either you make it certificates only, or just accept that someone with a dodgy one may win.

No ones gonna cheat to win this, it's not the trilby tour


----------



## fundy (Nov 7, 2014)

richart said:



			Tit ?
		
Click to expand...

best you dont work his next one out unless you want an infraction haha


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

therod said:



			What about; Winner And New King (over) Every Rival??? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 King nutter of Britain ?


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

fundy said:



			best you dont work his next one out unless you want an infraction haha
		
Click to expand...

 I kept that one to myself, so to speak.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 7, 2014)

richart said:



			I like the idea of having more qualifiers based on the size of the field. Seem to remember that last year at Hillside, most of the players on the day were not in the KOK. Think the majority should be in it. Also any extra players should be drawn, rather than first come first served basis. Perhaps places for forumers that hold a regional qualifier.



7/8 stableford seems fine. If someone doesn't have a club handicap perhaps introduce a maximum handicap of 24 ? Spring qualifying, with final early summer.
		
Click to expand...


All regional organisers were at hillside and initially you had to have entered the KOK comp to book a place. A few late withdrawals meant a few last minute changes to the field was where the forumers mate filled in and used all the times up.
Iirc the field was kept down so the finalists could have a free day and also a large contribution to petrol costs.
The field could easily be doubled if the travel expenses were watered down of distributed by distance?
Cost and final venue is key unless mike can pull off a superb deal off again.


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 7, 2014)

If people are worried about bandits and guys with no official handicap coming up with a 'pessimistic' (or is that optimistic?) one, just make it medal off scratch. Easy


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 7, 2014)

I certainly feel that the final spots should go to those who help out etc and then open to forumers on a 1st come basis. Guests only at a very last minute IMO. 

I don't care if its medal, stableford, 3/9 of hcp or all playing of a fag packet 36 hcp!!!

Who's put their hand up to arrange it so far? I'm happy to help but can't do it on my own. I'll run the south regional match again.


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			All regional organisers were at hillside and initially you had to have entered the KOK comp to book a place. A few late withdrawals meant a few last minute changes to the field was where the forumers mate filled in and used all the times up.
Iirc the field was kept down so the finalists could have a free day and also a large contribution to petrol costs.
The field could easily be doubled if the travel expenses were watered down of distributed by distance?
Cost and final venue is key unless mike can pull off a superb deal off again.
		
Click to expand...

I though a load of places just to play Hillside, not KoK, were offerred up and were snapped up by however was logged on the forum at the time. May be wrong as my memory is not great. Watering down sounds good, as I am sure the majority would be happy to pay a reasonable sum to play a decent course in the final. Not sure how the maths would work, but a contribution from each qualifying player of Â£20 might work ? Charging Â£10 for each regional event you enter might raise a bit more. We might need an accountant to work the figures.oo:


----------



## CMAC (Nov 7, 2014)

richart said:



			Tit ?
		
Click to expand...

already taken by Trotters Independent Traders:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ultimately I think it comes down to value for money people will travel and pay for a good course as H4H proves.

Maybe we could get a good deal on a course near St. Albans?


----------



## IainP (Nov 7, 2014)

therod said:



			What about; Winner And New King (over) Every Rival??? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Forum Annual Regional Tournament Singles

the best of these, leading to the 

National Event Rewarding Decisive Strokeplay    championship


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 7, 2014)

therod said:



			What about; Winner And New King (over) Every Rival??? :thup:
		
Click to expand...




IainP said:



Forum Annual Regional Tournament Singles

the best of these, leading to the 

National Event Rewarding Decisive Strokeplay    championship
		
Click to expand...

oh my word crying with laughter here hahaha awesome. Valid comp names I must add. :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 8, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Normal singles comps are full handicap, why change it.
		
Click to expand...

Because SOME low h/c golfers seem to forget they use to be high h/c hackers. Short memories


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Because SOME low h/c golfers seem to forget they use to be high h/c hackers. Short memories

Click to expand...

Ive no problem playing full handicap if we are playing off the white tee's


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 8, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Ive no problem playing full handicap if we are playing off the white tee's

Click to expand...

No championship tees available??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 8, 2014)

Not bothered about full or 3/4 or 7/8 HC or yellows or whites - more about the meet and enjoyment :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2014)

Would prefer medal simply because every other big forum meet (H4H etc) seem to be stableford and rightly so. I'd like one to be different just to add variety. Even if you do have that killer hole and ruin the chance of qualifying, there's still a different course and good company to enjoy on the other holes. It isn't always about the score or the winning


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would prefer medal simply because every other big forum meet (H4H etc) seem to be stableford and rightly so. I'd like one to be different just to add variety. Even if you do have that killer hole and ruin the chance of qualifying, there's still a different course and good company to enjoy on the other holes. It isn't always about the score or the winning
		
Click to expand...

#noonebeleivesyou


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			#noonebeleivesyou
		
Click to expand...

Tough :ears:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would prefer medal simply because every other big forum meet (H4H etc) seem to be stableford and rightly so. I'd like one to be different just to add variety. Even if you do have that attempted kill a competitor hole and enhance  the chance of qualifying  there's still a different course and good company to enjoy on the other holes. It isn't always about the score or the winning
		
Click to expand...


The stories are this is more like it?


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2014)

Judging by this poll, stableford looks like the format.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

richart said:



			Judging by this poll, stableford looks like the format.
		
Click to expand...

Think its the most sensible option really with people travelling to these events


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2014)

richart said:



			Judging by this poll, stableford looks like the format.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine. Any format suffices as long as it's a good day in good company


----------



## dufferman (Nov 14, 2014)

I think full handicap is fair, I've only just come down to 18 and wouldn't have had a chance a year ago or so if I had to play off 18 then. 

I think official handicaps is key. I didn't have one last year - still enjoyed the day (and played like a Winner And New King (over) Every Rival) but knew I couldn't win the whole thing. 

Agree it should be forumers only. More chance of me winning that way.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2014)

A lot of votes for all stableford which is pretty disappointing considering this is for the forum champion imo.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			A lot of votes for all stableford which is pretty disappointing considering this is for the forum champion imo.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, I thought this was to find the best golfer not the one who can have 16 good holes and 2 write offs and still be in with a chance off winning as they have a boat load of shots


----------



## dufferman (Nov 14, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Totally agree, I thought this was to find the best golfer not the one who can have 16 good holes and 2 write offs and still be in with a chance off winning as they have a boat load of shots 

Click to expand...

I think it's as much about enjoyment of the day. Last year's final proved to be a bit of a slog by those who were there (not me!) and Stableford means the day might run a bit quicker.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I think it's as much about enjoyment of the day. Last year's final proved to be a bit of a slog by those who were there (not me!) and Stableford means the day might run a bit quicker.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine but the regional meets of 12-16 could easily be medal. They didn't take long last year iirc.

If we get the same weather for the final as last year the format wont matter, it will still take a while. There was only a couple of groups playing medal and they didn't hold up the field as I was in the first group after and I only waited once on a shot iirc.

I think we have a new name for the comp anyway "GM forum king of stableford"


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I think it's as much about enjoyment of the day. Last year's final proved to be a bit of a slog by those who were there (not me!) and Stableford means the day might run a bit quicker.
		
Click to expand...

It was a slog only because of the 40mph wind that happened on the day! Also the finalists went out 1st so yes it backed the rest of the field up, I am sure as 4 balls it would normally take 4.30 to get round Hillside when you don't know the course but the additional time was purely down to the wind. I enjoyed it regardless of time.


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			That's fine but the regional meets of 12-16 could easily be medal. They didn't take long last year iirc.

If we get the same weather for the final as last year the format wont matter, it will still take a while. There was only a couple of groups playing medal and they didn't hold up the field as I was in the first group after and I only waited once on a shot iirc.

I think we have a new name for the comp anyway *"GM forum king of stableford"* 

Click to expand...

Which means there is only one venue worthy of hosting such an event


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 14, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It was a slog only because of the 40mph wind that happened on the day! Also the finalists went out 1st so yes it backed the rest of the field up, I am sure as 4 balls it would normally take 4.30 to get round Hillside when you don't know the course but the additional time was purely down to the wind. I enjoyed it regardless of time.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and think the GM stableford day held at hillside prior to Kok took as long to get around Iirc.




Val said:



			Which means there is only one venue worthy of hosting such an event 

Click to expand...

Deal for the final then?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2014)

Val said:



			Which means there is only one venue worthy of hosting such an event 

Click to expand...

I like your way of thinking then Pete can run his own event at New Brighton pitch and putt


----------



## CMAC (Nov 14, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It was a slog only because of the 40mph wind that happened on the day! *Also the finalists went out 1st so yes it backed the rest of the field up*, I am sure as 4 balls it would normally take 4.30 to get round Hillside when you don't know the course but the additional time was purely down to the wind. I enjoyed it regardless of time.
		
Click to expand...

why was that? taking longer than normal as it was a crucial 5 footer for a double!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2014)

CMAC said:



			why was that? taking longer than normal as it was a crucial 5 footer for a double!

Click to expand...

Well in some cases it was for quadruple


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 14, 2014)

I enjoyed the format from last year and thought that medal play added a little more pressure to your round and offered something a little bit different.  The finals day itself was a bit of a slog but then it was playing very tough and I enjoyed the challenge.  The fact that I think half the finalists didn't return a score says a lot though.  I don't think stableford would of sped up play that much as there would still be plenty of reloads and lots of time searching for balls. I would say medal qualifiers and then depending on toughness of the course either stableford or medal  just to ensure most are returning scores.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2014)

Just send the finalists out last. They can play medal (as it should be) and take as long as they like. The rest can play stableford. Get finished then watch the last couple of holes if they please.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 14, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Just send the finalists out last. They can play medal (as it should be) and take as long as they like. The rest can play stableford. Get finished then watch the last couple of holes if they please.
		
Click to expand...

I was in one of the finalists groups at Hillside and we had no-one behind us all day, even on the Par 3 on the back 9 where I had to play 5 off the tee


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

Cant see the fun in travelling 100 miles maybe more or a round trip of over 5/6 hours to then have a disaster on the first and to trudge around a golf course playing medal format 

We already do that at our home clubs on a weekly basis 

Surely this is about getting as many people together from the forum in regional meets - meet new people , play a new course , be a bit competitive ,enjoy the day and then possibly have a good score to go onto another meet of the same attitude with people from further away ?

Medals just suck enjoyment out of any round if you have one or two bad holes - stableford at least then allows everyone to keep going and give it a crack even if the first tee was smashed straight into a car park

Surely this is more about getting everyone involved and enjoying the day


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2014)

ger147 said:



			I was in one of the finalists groups at Hillside and we had no-one behind us all day, even on the Par 3 on the back 9 where I had to play 5 off the tee 

Click to expand...

Something was going on. In the last group, we waited on every single shot that day.  When we reached the 2nd tee. The group in front was still standing there. Bumper to bumper the whole way round.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 14, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Something was going on. In the last group, we waited on every single shot that day.  When we reached the 2nd tee. The group in front was still standing there. Bumper to bumper the whole way round.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like Stableford wouldn't help pace of play then as that's what you guys were playing if I remember correctly.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cant see the fun in travelling 100 miles maybe more or a round trip of over 5/6 hours to then have a disaster on the first and to trudge around a golf course playing medal format 

We already do that at our home clubs on a weekly basis 

Surely this is about getting as many people together from the forum in regional meets - meet new people , play a new course , be a bit competitive ,enjoy the day and then possibly have a good score to go onto another meet of the same attitude with people from further away ?

Medals just suck enjoyment out of any round if you have one or two bad holes - stableford at least then allows everyone to keep going and give it a crack even if the first tee was smashed straight into a car park

Surely this is more about getting everyone involved and enjoying the day
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of this post....





But...it is a comp to find the best player so medal needs to the format.
Really it should be Scratch but that would only leave a handful of players capable of winning so Medal fits the bill


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2014)

I have voted , happy to play any format , medal suits the low boys as does 3/4 handicaps , stableford is the format that suits all so its a medal for me as its the purest form of golf ........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cant see the fun in travelling 100 miles maybe more or a round trip of over 5/6 hours to then have a disaster on the first and to trudge around a golf course playing medal format 

We already do that at our home clubs on a weekly basis 

Surely this is about getting as many people together from the forum in regional meets - meet new people , play a new course , be a bit competitive ,enjoy the day and then possibly have a good score to go onto another meet of the same attitude with people from further away ?

Medals just suck enjoyment out of any round if you have one or two bad holes - stableford at least then allows everyone to keep going and give it a crack even if the first tee was smashed straight into a car park

Surely this is more about getting everyone involved and enjoying the day
		
Click to expand...

Medal qualifiers (fields of 15-20 max), stableford final then (field of potentially 40+) .

At least one sorts the wheat from the chaff, if you do well on medal format you deserve to be in the final.

Or off 3/4, 7/8th.

As said previously, its to find out our champion, and medal is the truer test of a golfer. If stableford then not off full handicap.

Otherwise we'll just have a "rapidly improving golfer" winning.........


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Medal qualifiers (fields of 15-20 max), stableford final then (field of potentially 40+) .

At least one sorts the wheat from the chaff, if you do well on medal format you deserve to be in the final.

Or off 3/4, 7/8th.

As said previously, its to find out our champion, and medal is the truer test of a golfer. If stableford then not off full handicap.

Otherwise we'll just have a "rapidly improving golfer" winning.........
		
Click to expand...

like , spot on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Medal qualifiers (fields of 15-20 max), stableford final then (field of potentially 40+) .

At least one sorts the wheat from the chaff, if you do well on medal format you deserve to be in the final.

Or off 3/4, 7/8th.

As said previously, its to find out our champion, and medal is the truer test of a golfer. If stableford then not off full handicap.

Otherwise we'll just have a "rapidly improving golfer" winning.........
		
Click to expand...

Then if it's "truer form of golf and to find champion etc etc" then surely it's scratch with no HC ? 

I know it's just me but I wouldn't travel to play a medal tbh - your day could be over on the first hole or ruined on the last 

Play enough of them at my own club as we all do 

Or maybe I'm not taking it serious enough ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2014)

I've kept out of the stableford/medal debate as I'm happy to go with the flow. However, persoanlly I would opt for medal as I agree with the comments that it is a truer test of finding the best (handicap) golfer. I don't agree with the comments about travelling a long distance then blowing your day in the first couple of holes, that's what you have a handicap for. 

So here is a little idea to throw out there.......

How about 2 people qualify from each regional, best handicap and best scratch scores? Then you can have the same on finals day with the scratch winner being the King COCK and the handicap winner being the Queen COCK


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I've kept out of the stableford/medal debate as I'm happy to go with the flow. However, persoanlly I would opt for medal as I agree with the comments that it is a truer test of finding the best (handicap) golfer. I don't agree with the comments about travelling a long distance then blowing your day in the first couple of holes, that's what you have a handicap for. 

So here is a little idea to throw out there.......

How about 2 people qualify from each regional, best handicap and best scratch scores? Then you can have the same on finals day with the scratch winner being the King COCK and the handicap winner being the Queen COCK  

Click to expand...


Surely we go with what the majority have voted ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2014)

:thup:



drive4show said:



			I've kept out of the stableford/medal debate as I'm happy to go with the flow. However, persoanlly I would opt for medal as I agree with the comments that it is a truer test of finding the best (handicap) golfer. I don't agree with the comments about travelling a long distance then blowing your day in the first couple of holes, that's what you have a handicap for. 

So here is a little idea to throw out there.......

How about 2 people qualify from each regional, best handicap and best scratch scores? Then you can have the same on finals day with the scratch winner being the King COCK and the handicap winner being the Queen COCK  

Click to expand...

Now THAT is the best idea said so far! :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

I am happy to go with the majority, otherwise we will just go round and round in circles.

So unless there is a sudden huge swing to medal, stableford seems to be the popular choice. It would be disappointing if anyone didn't want to play unless it is medal, as surely this is about getting as many forumers meeting up, playing some golf, and having plenty of banter.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely we go with what the majority have voted ?
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			I am happy to go with the majority, otherwise we will just go round and round in circles.

So unless there is a sudden huge swing to medal, stableford seems to be the popular choice. It would be disappointing if anyone didn't want to play unless it is medal, as surely this is about getting as many forumers meeting up, playing some golf, and having plenty of banter.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is possible to combine both formats as generally, lower handicappers don't have huge blow ups on 1 hole. In most cases, they will only blob a hole by maybe 1 or 2 shots so it wouldn't be the end of the world for them to complete the hole for a blob so that they can still submit a medal score. 

Any objections to this?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

Whats the point of having a poll where the majority want Stableford then deciding
not to go with it.
It seems who shouts loudest wins and that's not what the poll states,imo.

But someone please make a flippin decision.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I think it is possible to combine both formats as generally, lower handicappers don't have huge blow ups on 1 hole. In most cases, they will only blob a hole by maybe 1 or 2 shots so it wouldn't be the end of the world for them to complete the hole for a blob so that they can still submit a medal score. 

Any objections to this?
		
Click to expand...

The majority it appears want stableford why try and manufacturer something to make it medal ? Why have a poll then ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2014)

I've never understood the obsession with stableford on here but, if it's a democracy then that seems to be what the majority are going for. Diminishes the event though, IMO.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2014)

I prefer Medal but would choose Stableford for a competition like this. Potentially, lots of visitors playing a strange course... a Medal round might well make for very long rounds.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2014)

Alternatively, each regional organiser picks what format they want for their "champion".

The national "committee" can just concentrate on picking what is right for the final.

It saves, people from say Rutland arguing with someone from Ayrshire about whats what, and we can just get on with it.

Concentrate on the finals day then.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The majority it appears want stableford why try and manufacturer something to make it medal ? Why have a poll then ?
		
Click to expand...

Because my proposal allows for both formats and I would have thought as a low handicapper you would understand that?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I think it is possible to combine both formats as generally, lower handicappers don't have huge blow ups on 1 hole. In most cases, they will only blob a hole by maybe 1 or 2 shots so it wouldn't be the end of the world for them to complete the hole for a blob so that they can still submit a medal score. 

Any objections to this?
		
Click to expand...


seems scenario perfect to me


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I think it is possible to combine both formats as generally, l*ower handicappers don't have huge blow ups on 1 hole*. In most cases, they will only blob a hole by maybe 1 or 2 shots so it wouldn't be the end of the world for them to complete the hole for a blob so that they can still submit a medal score. 

Any objections to this?
		
Click to expand...

You must be different to me then. Had a 9 in the medal at the weekend and a 12 in one earlier in the year.


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The majority it appears want stableford why try and manufacturer something to make it medal ? Why have a poll then ?
		
Click to expand...

this for me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Because my proposal allows for both formats and I would have thought as a low handicapper you would understand that?
		
Click to expand...

What happens if a Low HC has a ten ? Seen it happen 

It's up to you as you have taken the reins on 

A poll was created and the majority have spoken - either go with the majority or ignore it and go with medal 

You can't have mixed format Imo - starts getting silly 

One or the other

It will all depend on what the whole "ethos" is off the comp 

If it's to meet new people , play new courses , enjoy the company and have a nice pleasurable day 

Or is it all about the competition and finding the best golfer


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Alternatively, each regional organiser picks what format they want for their "champion".

The national "committee" can just concentrate on picking what is right for the final.

It saves, people from say Rutland arguing with someone from Ayrshire about whats what, and we can just get on with it.

Concentrate on the finals day then.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

This is perfect imo.

For people who are scared of blowing their score then just have a stableford sweep on the day as well. That's what we did in the NW last year.

I didn't win either so im not being biased :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What happens if a Low HC has a ten ? Seen it happen 

It's up to you as you have taken the reins on 

A poll was created and the majority have spoken - either go with the majority or ignore it and go with medal 

You can't have mixed format Imo - starts getting silly 

One or the other

It will all depend on what the whole "ethos" is off the comp 

*If it's to meet new people , play new courses , enjoy the company and have a nice pleasurable day *

Or is it all about the competition and finding the best golfer
		
Click to expand...

That's just a typical forum meet.

This comp was initially formed to find the best golfer under the pressure format of proper competition golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What happens if a Low HC has a ten ? Seen it happen 

It's up to you as you have taken the reins on 

A poll was created and the majority have spoken - either go with the majority or ignore it and go with medal 

You can't have mixed format Imo - starts getting silly 

One or the other

It will all depend on what the whole "ethos" is off the comp 

If it's to meet new people , play new courses , enjoy the company and have a nice pleasurable day 

Or is it all about the competition and finding the best golfer
		
Click to expand...


If a low handicapper blows up on a hole then he/she will have to make the decision to pick up and concentrate on the stableford or keep going and try to recover in the medal.

Regarding your last point, it is a competition to find the best golfer. There are dozens of social meets on this forum all the time, the idea for this one is to provide a bit of competition as we currently don't have a proper competitive event. The H4H is probably the closest but the underlining theme for that is to raise money for charity.


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then if it's "truer form of golf and to find champion etc etc" then surely it's scratch with no HC ? 

I know it's just me but I wouldn't travel to play a medal tbh - your day could be over on the first hole or ruined on the last 

Play enough of them at my own club as we all do 

Or maybe I'm not taking it serious enough ?
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe too serious


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			If a low handicapper blows up on a hole then he/she will have to make the decision to pick up and concentrate on the stableford or keep going and try to recover in the medal.

Regarding your last point, it is a competition to find the best golfer. There are dozens of social meets on this forum all the time, the idea for this one is to provide a bit of competition as we currently don't have a proper competitive event. The H4H is probably the closest but the underlining theme for that is to raise money for charity.
		
Click to expand...

Then it's scratch comp if it's designed to find the best golfer 

And there was little point for a poll if it's to be ignored


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			That's just a typical forum meet.

This comp was initially formed to find the best golfer under the pressure format of proper competition golf.
		
Click to expand...

Then it's a scratch comp


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then it's scratch comp if it's designed to find the best golfer 

And there was little point for a poll if it's to be ignored
		
Click to expand...

No!  It is a stableford competition with the option for the better players to also submit a scratch score. I intend to have 2 trophies.

Have you ever considered trying to add something constructive instead of just slagging off everything that other people are trying to do for YOUR benefit?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then it's a scratch comp
		
Click to expand...

Competition golf is medal play under handicap conditions for amateurs.

I don't want a 27 post tennis match either, it just is 

The scratch winner will get recognised as per usual also.

We already know who the best golfer is. The person with the lowest handicap. This is about on the day playing well for 18 holes, not a little knock around with mates and some guy winning after having 25 shots over 2 holes etc.


----------



## bozza (Nov 14, 2014)

I voted all Stableford but only because I took a 10 on a par 5 in last years North East qualifier and it cost me qualifying for the final! Haha. 

Nah but I don't really mind either format, whoever plays the best golf on the day will win in my eyes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			No!  It is a stableford competition with the option for the better players to also submit a scratch score. I intend to have 2 trophies.

Have you ever considered trying to add something constructive instead of just slagging off everything that other people are trying to do for YOUR benefit?
		
Click to expand...

It's was actually for the benefit of the majority as that's what they voted as can be seen at the top of the page 

But a few people start going on about medal and it's all change 

The majority ( not just me ) have voted stableford throughout

Then it would have been easier yo just decide the format yourself from the beginning


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 14, 2014)

I gotta say The people have spoken Drive. Maybe have an additional scratch comp on finals day (if the qualifiers agree) but we should probably go with what the people have voted. Over half want Stableford throughout, which is pretty unanimous.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Competition golf is medal play under handicap conditions for amateurs.

I don't want a 27 post tennis match either, it just is 

The scratch winner will get recognised as per usual also.

We already know who the best golfer is. The person with the lowest handicap. This is about on the day playing well for 18 holes, not a little knock around with mates and some guy winning after having 25 shots over 2 holes etc.
		
Click to expand...

Competition golf comes under various formats of strokeplay and Matchplay


----------



## User20205 (Nov 14, 2014)

This whole argument is negated by the fact that handicap certs aren't required. It can be little more than a forum jolly unless proof of handicap is shown.

I'm not fussed, I'm playing off 28, I'm gonna spank you all, medal or stableford.:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			This whole argument is negated by the fact that handicap certs aren't required. It can be little more than a forum jolly unless prof of handicap is shown.

I'm not fussed, I'm playing off 28, I'm gonna spank you all, medal or stableford.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

28 pah, i'm off 36 call me Patricia 

Now how do i delete that signature?


----------



## IanG (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			This whole argument is negated by the fact that handicap certs aren't required. It can be little more than a forum jolly unless proof of handicap is shown.
		
Click to expand...

This - unless we're going to go all official and only allow bona fide handicaps then surely we should accept this for what it is - an excuse for a day  or two out on some nice courses and meeting some new folks.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			This whole argument is negated by the fact that handicap certs aren't required. It can be little more than a forum jolly unless proof of handicap is shown.

I'm not fussed, I'm playing off 28, I'm gonna spank you all, medal or stableford.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Official handicaps were required last year.

All winners were checked.


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			No!  It is a stableford competition with the option for the better players to also submit a scratch score. I intend to have 2 trophies.

Have you ever considered trying to add something constructive instead of just slagging off everything that other people are trying to do for YOUR benefit?
		
Click to expand...

Goalpost moving thats all you get from him  , you do your thing mate and we will follow , you did a grant job last year , i know as i was there :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Nov 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Official handicaps were required last year.

All winners were checked.
		
Click to expand...

having a valid handicap, isn't/wasn't an entry criteria, so how can they be checked. 

I voted stableford, just because it's a slow round otherwise. Watching someone sink a 15 footer for a 10 isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll go with whatever is decided.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			having a valid handicap, isn't/wasn't an entry criteria, so how can they be checked. 

I voted stableford, just because it's a slow round otherwise. *Watching someone sink a 15 footer for a 10 isn't my idea of fun.*

Click to expand...

I'd find it hilarious myself:smirk:

If people choose not to enter because the format doesn't suit them then fine. 

I'd expect that from a chomper but definitely not a cat 1 golfer, unless that said cat 1 golfer is a bit of a Billy blagger.

I think at least one round should be medal and valid handicaps should only apply.


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd find it hilarious myself:smirk:

If people choose not to enter because the format doesn't suit them then fine. 

I'd expect that from a chomper but definitely not a cat 1 golfer, unless that said cat 1 golfer is a bit of a Billy blagger.

I think at least one round should be medal and valid handicaps should only apply.
		
Click to expand...

Like , a cat 1 chomper , that be worth watching


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd find it hilarious myself:smirk:

If people choose not to enter because the format doesn't suit them then fine. 

I'd expect that from a chomper but definitely not a cat 1 golfer, unless that said cat 1 golfer is a bit of a Billy blagger.

I think at least one round should be medal and valid handicaps should only apply.
		
Click to expand...

you know i think i know who you mean.


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 14, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			you know i think i know who you mean.

Click to expand...

A cat 1 golfer...?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Otherwise we'll just have a "rapidly improving golfer" winning.........
		
Click to expand...

Does that actually matter? It's not as though we're playing for a million quid or any kind of massive prize. Bragging rights on a golf forum is actually all that's a stake yet some people seem to be treating it like The Open. Surely the whole point is to have a regional qualifier and final, meet some new people and have a couple of rounds of golf and a bit of fun.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			you know i think i know who you mean.

Click to expand...

Do tell then Patrick


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			A cat 1 golfer...?
		
Click to expand...

so the signature says, would start an argument with Mother Teresa of Calcutter. and knows US counter terrorism policy better that the CIA


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			you know i think i know who you mean.

Click to expand...

Is this the same cat 1 off 6?


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 14, 2014)

Val said:



			Is this the same cat 1 off 6?
		
Click to expand...

Isnt that a cat 2...............surely no one would lie about sucha thing


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

Great, a thread aimed at getting forumers to play together is hijacked by those wanted to have sly digs at others. Really helping to get more people involved in this event.:rant:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Great, a thread aimed at getting forumers to play together is hijacked by those wanted to have sly digs at others. Really helping to get more people involved in this event.:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Chillax man... that's what the kids would say isn't it?


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Great, a thread aimed at getting forumers to play together is hijacked by those wanted to have sly digs at others. Really helping to get more people involved in this event.:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Hey where can I see that?


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Chillax man... that's what the kids would say isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

 No idea you tell me.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2014)

richart said:



			No idea you tell me.
		
Click to expand...

wheres Dufferman, he will know... he's Kool:rofl:


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 14, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			wheres Dufferman, he will know... he's Kool:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Probably out playing with his new callaway irons.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			having a valid handicap, isn't/wasn't an entry criteria, so how can they be checked. 

I voted stableford, just because it's a slow round otherwise. Watching someone sink a 15 footer for a 10 isn't my idea of fun.
		
Click to expand...

The people who won the regionals and final were looked into to verify handicap authenticity. It doesnt really matter how does it? All people need to know is nobody was trying it on as they were all active and accurate etc.

You think it wont be a slow round with Stableford? :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Competition golf comes under various formats of strokeplay and Matchplay
		
Click to expand...

Maybe darn south but in the land where golf was invented you wont find many major comps with the "cop out" stableford format.

Most major comps at golf clubs are medal and rightly so.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Maybe darn south but in the land where golf was invented you wont find many major comps with the "cop out" stableford format.

Most major comps at golf clubs are medal and rightly so.
		
Click to expand...

You're right coolio.

I reckon we should get Phil's moniker changed to wimpyphil:whoo:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			The people who won the regionals and final were looked into to verify handicap authenticity. It doesnt really matter how does it? All people need to know is nobody was trying it on as they were all active and accurate etc.
		
Click to expand...

So despite entry last year being open to those without active handicaps all of the finalists actually had current and active handicaps. Kind of points towards those without active handicaps not trying it on if none of them qualified.

I don't have a current handicap and I don't really care if the decision is made that the event is only open to those that have them or not. I'll still turn up and play in the regional qualifier anyway and if I win it and I'm not allowed to go to the final because of it then it's not the end of the world and I guess that the guy that finishes highest with a "valid" handicap will qualify. As I said before we're basically playing for bragging rights on a golf forum. It's not the Race to Dubai with millions of pounds at stake.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Maybe darn south but in the land where golf was invented you wont find many major comps with the "cop out" stableford format.

Most major comps at golf clubs are medal and rightly so.
		
Click to expand...

Cop out :rofl: 

Golf invented :rofl:

Didn't realise it was such a major comp 

But overall lets go with the majority as was mentioned in the first post


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 14, 2014)

May I suggest Bogey competition format. 

The KOK was originally foreseen as a massive matchplay knockout event, bogey comp is a slight hat-tip to the original concept. 

Bogey is quicker than stableford, and much quicker than medal. 

Bogey is harder than stableford, but lets you away with the odd mare hole. 

Also very straightforward to calculate a scratch score against the course as well as a handicap score. 

Best of all worlds. **takes a bow**


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			You're right coolio.

I reckon we should get Phil's moniker changed to wimpyphil:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Why wimp stu ?

Sorry didn't realise it was statement on people's manlihood if people played medal or stableford


----------



## User20205 (Nov 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Maybe darn south but in the land where golf was invented you wont find many major comps with the "cop out" stableford format.

Most major comps at golf clubs are medal and rightly so.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't stableford invented in your neck of the woods ????

It will be slow whatever, demo'd by the 5 hour HFH rounds :


Make it medal if you want, if it makes you feel like the big man.

I'm happy with any format, but why try and dress it up to be a major comp? 

It's open to those who aren't club members, you don't need a handicap to play, therefore it's just a glorified forum meet. 
I'm not decrying it, it will be a laugh but it's not proper comp golf.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			So despite entry last year being open to those without active handicaps all of the finalists actually had current and active handicaps. Kind of points towards those without active handicaps not trying it on if none of them qualified.

I don't have a current handicap and I don't really care if the decision is made that the event is only open to those that have them or not. I'll still turn up and play in the regional qualifier anyway and if I win it and I'm not allowed to go to the final because of it then it's not the end of the world and I guess that the guy that finishes highest with a "valid" handicap will qualify. As I said before we're basically playing for bragging rights on a golf forum. It's not the Race to Dubai with millions of pounds at stake.
		
Click to expand...

Good on you mate would welcome you to the Southwest.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			Wasn't stableford invented in your neck of the woods ????

It will be slow whatever, demo'd by the 5 hour HFH rounds :


Make it medal if you want, if it makes you feel like the big man.

I'm happy with any format, but why try and dress it up to be a major comp? 

It's open to those who aren't club members, you don't need a handicap to play, therefore it's just a glorified forum meet. 
I'm not decrying it, it will be a laugh but it's not proper comp golf.
		
Click to expand...

Im happy to have someone play that isn't a club member but  unless they have a congu handicap
they wont be in the main comp,not at my regional.
Nothing against them personally of course.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why wimp stu ?

Sorry didn't realise it was statement on people's manlihood if people played medal or stableford
		
Click to expand...

Lighten up sweet cheeks I'm only winding you up x


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 14, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			So despite entry last year being open to those without active handicaps all of the finalists actually had current and active handicaps. Kind of points towards those without active handicaps not trying it on if none of them qualified.

I don't have a current handicap and I don't really care if the decision is made that the event is only open to those that have them or not. I'll still turn up and play in the regional qualifier anyway and if I win it and I'm not allowed to go to the final because of it then it's not the end of the world and I guess that the guy that finishes highest with a "valid" handicap will qualify. As I said before we're basically playing for bragging rights on a golf forum. It's not the Race to Dubai with millions of pounds at stake.
		
Click to expand...



Non active handicaps were accepted in regionals but you had to be Congu active to win a place in the final hence why all finalists were active.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2014)

Right, why don't we try and cut through some of the rubbish.

Yes there was a vote, whether it was just to get an idea or not, I don't know. 

No one has asked for it to be played off scratch.

At the end of the day DFS come up with a middle way, which should have settled it which was a stableford *and* a medal winner. 2 entries from each region. 

Have you thought of the positives:-

It will save another million posts of arguing.

We can concentrate on actually getting the whole thing organised, and more efforts on ringing potential courses, getting deals, setting up dates etc.

We can have a bit of fun with the king/queen COCK thing. 

Two qualifiers from each region can mean that they can potentially travel with each other to the finals.

This is a thankless task, and last years organiser was nearly driven out by the mob, do we want that again?

So by all means, keep up the personal insults, the same ad finitum arguments, but in the end you may win your argument but we may end up with nothing.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 14, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Im happy to have someone play that isn't a club member but  unless they have a congu handicap
they wont be in the main comp,not at my regional.
Nothing against them personally of course.
		
Click to expand...


Then the comp has changed since last time,  it was open to all this  year.   I appreciate you organising the regional, but the rules must be the same for all. Either non handicap golfers are welcome or they're not.  None of this they can play but can't win.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			Then the comp has changed since last time,  it was open to all this  year.   I appreciate you organising the regional, but the rules must be the same for all. Either non handicap golfers are welcome or they're not.  None of this they can play but can't win.
		
Click to expand...

I had mates play last year and they had handicaps however they were not forum members so were not eligible
for the final.
As I believe last year all my entrants had active handicaps.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 14, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Non active handicaps were accepted in regionals but you had to be Congu active to win a place in the final hence why all finalists were active.
		
Click to expand...

As I said it doesn't bother me either way and hopefully I'll still be organising and playing in an East Anglia regional event if we get enough interest. 

Were people without active handicaps still allowed to come along and play on finals day and treat it as a forum meet or was it only those with active handicaps that were allowed to take part?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right, why don't we try and cut through some of the rubbish.

Yes there was a vote, whether it was just to get an idea or not, I don't know. 

No one has asked for it to be played off scratch.

At the end of the day DFS come up with a middle way, which should have settled it which was a stableford *and* a medal winner. 2 entries from each region. 

Have you thought of the positives:-

It will save another million posts of arguing.

We can concentrate on actually getting the whole thing organised, and more efforts on ringing potential courses, getting deals, setting up dates etc.

We can have a bit of fun with the king/queen COCK thing. 

Two qualifiers from each region can mean that they can potentially travel with each other to the finals.

This is a thankless task, and last years organiser was nearly driven out by the mob, do we want that again?

So by all means, keep up the personal insults, the same ad finitum arguments, but in the end you may win your argument but we may end up with nothing.



Click to expand...

Agreed
We need to shut down the 3 threads going and someone needs to grab the bull by the horns
and set the rules and start a definitive thread.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 14, 2014)

Finals day was a normal forum meet other than the finalists.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 14, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Agreed
We need to shut down the 3 threads going and someone needs to grab the bull by the horns
and set the rules and start a definitive thread.
		
Click to expand...


That makes sense last years was a success? So why not just use the same rules which can't be tracked quite easily.
The biggest issue I can see is that nondate or venue is sorted yet to work through the financial bits and bobs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

Until 09:20 this morning there was no issue 

The organiser D4S started the thead to see what we prefer and stated in the first post that we will go with the general consensus

Now a few loud voices complaining about stableford being used - purest form of golf etc etc etc and its turned into this serious comp so must be played of medal etc etc 

I must have the wrong idea about this but it appears that this is too serious for me so on that note im out and quite disappointed that a few couldnt accept the majority choice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2014)

How sad that a couple of people want to just add post after post with snide comments and points scoring and detract from the sterling efforts people have put in to try and give something viable for the masses. Same everytime

However from my perspective, last year at the KoK qualifier I won so magnificently on countback from RickG, there were very few gripes from anyone including those who ha played themselves out of contention with some big numbers. It was a day out at a cracking course in good company and let's be honest, if it was about the winning you should be packing your job in and getting on tour

I'm more than happy to go with the flow though and have no issues with going with whatever makes the life of the organisers both at the top level, down through the individual events as easy and less time consuming as possible. Didn't someone write something about pleasing all of the people.....

The great thing though with this forum (and you're going to laugh given the squabbling and childish name calling we get) is that it's pretty inclusive and for the majority everyone is welcomed into the fold. That means newbie golfers, those without club membership and those without handicaps and to be honest it would be sad if there was a degree of exclusivity attached to this just because someone didn't have a handicap. With so much angst and anger vented every time the word bandit is mentioned, do we really think on "of our own" would deliberately go out to hoodwink the event with a bogus handicap?

My mini rant :rant: over and very happy to go with whatever is decided. If the South East get really desperate I'll even tip my hat into the ring for trying to get something sorted at my place. However in the mean time can those that just want to find fault (and it's obvious on here who they all are) refrain from hitting the enter button :thup: and let those trying to give us all something to enjoy get on with it


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How sad that a couple of people want to just add post after post with snide comments and points scoring and detract from the sterling efforts people have put in to try and give something viable for the masses. Same everytime

However from my perspective, last year at the KoK qualifier I won so magnificently on countback from RickG, there were very few gripes from anyone including those who ha played themselves out of contention with some big numbers. It was a day out at a cracking course in good company and let's be honest, if it was about the winning you should be packing your job in and getting on tour

I'm more than happy to go with the flow though and have no issues with going with whatever makes the life of the organisers both at the top level, down through the individual events as easy and less time consuming as possible. Didn't someone write something about pleasing all of the people.....

The great thing though with this forum (and you're going to laugh given the squabbling and childish name calling we get) is that it's pretty inclusive and for the majority everyone is welcomed into the fold. That means newbie golfers, those without club membership and those without handicaps and to be honest it would be sad if there was a degree of exclusivity attached to this just because someone didn't have a handicap. With so much angst and anger vented every time the word bandit is mentioned, do we really think on "of our own" would deliberately go out to hoodwink the event with a bogus handicap?

My mini rant :rant: over and very happy to go with whatever is decided. If the South East get really desperate I'll even tip my hat into the ring for trying to get something sorted at my place. However in the mean time can those that just want to find fault (and it's obvious on here who they all are) refrain from hitting the enter button :thup: and let those trying to give us all something to enjoy get on with it
		
Click to expand...


Quality post Homer but probably the biggest load of rubbish you've spouted yet.

You are the squabbling childish person.
And if it wasn't about the winning why do you constantly dine out on it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Quality post Homer but probably the biggest load of rubbish you've spouted yet.

You are the squabbling childish person.
And if it wasn't about the winning why do you constantly dine out on it.
		
Click to expand...

It's not often I win anything and don't actually recall posting too much on here before it all kicked off. I give you exhibit A on exactly what I'm talking about


----------



## User20205 (Nov 14, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Quality post Homer but probably the biggest load of rubbish you've spouted yet.

You are the squabbling childish person.
And if it wasn't about the winning why do you constantly dine out on it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it was all pretty civil until homie decided it wasn't 

I know he's being ironic with his mentioning of 'his' win, but the rest of it is pretty standard.

Your message does drown somewhat homie in the well of absolute pomposity.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			I agree, it was all pretty civil until homie decided it wasn't 

I know he's being ironic with his mentioning of 'his' win, but the rest of it is pretty standard.

Your message does drown somewhat homie in the well of absolute pomposity.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 14, 2014)

If those without active handicaps are not able to win a place on the finals day does this mean that they do not have to pay the Â£10 entry fee for the competition to become the massive C.O.C.K. champion and just pay whatever the event fee is for the regional qualifier and treat it as a normal forum meet? 

Apologies for all the questions but if I do organise a regional event I thought it would be best to know how it works first.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Whatever 

Click to expand...

Oh no you didn't (wagging my finger smiley)!!! 


Sorry we seem to have morphed into teenage girls


I reckon the regional organisers should form a commitee and draw up the format and rules between them. Too many voices etc.

We can book the day and decide on whatever format prior to homer winning again :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			If those without active handicaps are not able to win a place on the finals day does this mean that they do not have to pay the Â£10 entry fee for the competition to become the massive C.O.C.K. champion and just pay whatever the event fee is for the regional qualifier and treat it as a normal forum meet? 

Apologies for all the questions but if I do organise a regional event I thought it would be best to know how it works first.
		
Click to expand...

We never charged the Â£10 if you couldn't be in the final


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			I reckon the regional organisers should form a commitee and draw up the format and rules between them. Too many voices etc.

We can book the day and decide on whatever format prior to homer winning again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Finally...wise words. I'm off to cause my mayhem elsewhere and let them crack on


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 14, 2014)

therod said:



			Oh no you didn't (wagging my finger smiley)!!!
		
Click to expand...

I believe what you are looking for is one of these.......


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			We never charged the Â£10 if you couldn't be in the final
		
Click to expand...

 That's right, as some forumers even if they have an official handicap, might not be able to make the final date. 

We still want as many playing as possible in the Regional events. Still think this is about getting as many forumers together, on a decent course, for some good golf, and hopefully some banter.


----------



## hovis (Nov 14, 2014)

Max 18 handicap allowance


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I believe what you are looking for is one of these.......




































Click to expand...


Looks like the mods telling us off , not sure i can put a name to which is which .................:thup:


----------



## bozza (Nov 14, 2014)

hovis said:



			Max 18 handicap allowance
		
Click to expand...

Bit unfair on the higher h/c's if they have a genuine CONGU h/c of above 18 why should they be penalised? 

Seems some people are taking it all too serious, it's a fun day out to meet some forum faces with the chance to win a place in the final at a top course and some bragging rights on here.

It would be a shame to see people pull out of this or the event not to go ahead at all due to a few silly arguments/differences.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2014)

JCW said:



			Looks like the mods telling us off , not sure i can put a name to which is which .................:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If it's got no hair it'll Fragger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2014)

bozza said:



			Bit unfair on the higher h/c's if they have a genuine CONGU h/c of above 18 why should they be penalised? 


It would be a shame to see people pull out of this or the event not to go ahead at all due to a few silly arguments/differences.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. Would 18+ really have to play of a maximum even with official CONGU handicap?


----------



## Region3 (Nov 14, 2014)

My first post on this, so my opinion for what it's worth....

I'd prefer medal but would still try to get to an event if it were stableford.
I've never understood the need to play off anything less than full hc in a singles event if handicaps are genuine.
Play in as many qualifiers as you want but the comp entry fee should be paid for each one.

All of the above has been mentioned before, but the following hasn't: Considering the regionals are a sort of fund raiser to send winners to the final, why not work out what it will cost per finalist to play at the final and have one qualifier per x entries from each regional?

Say for example it will cost Â£80 per qualifier to play at the final and the entry fee is Â£10, then a meet with 8-15 entries gets 1 qualifier, 16-23 sends 2 through, etc.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			We never charged the Â£10 if you couldn't be in the final
		
Click to expand...

Not true.


----------



## Break90 (Nov 15, 2014)

My tuppence worth.

last year, there was a thread that went on for ages and ages, pages and pages, with lots of virtues extolled of medals vs stableford, full hcpvs 7/8 vs 3/4, yada yada yada.

then one day, someone (virtuocity if I recall correctly), took ownership, and then a set of rules was issued, covering most, if not all, of the necessary info for the comp.

everyone then had the choice of either entering, or not entering.

all of a sudden there were regionals being planned, and a waiting list for places at the finals day.

build it, and they will come


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry guys, bit late to the party as I've been out tonight. I'm also out all day and night tomorrow so on Sunday morning I'll post my proposed rules on here and people can then decide if they wish to play. I will try to make the rules as inclusive as possible to encourage as many people to play as possible but I appreciate there will always be those that are not satisfied.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 15, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Sorry guys, bit late to the party as I've been out tonight. I'm also out all day and night tomorrow so on Sunday morning I'll post my proposed rules on here and people can then decide if they wish to play. I will try to make the rules as inclusive as possible to encourage as many people to play as possible but I appreciate there will always be those that are not satisfied.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't you the little social butterfly :thup:

It's nice to be popular


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 15, 2014)

therod said:



			Aren't you the little social butterfly :thup:

It's nice to be popular
		
Click to expand...

I probably won't be when I publish the rules


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 15, 2014)

Medal? Stableford? Bogey? 7/8ths, 1/2 or 3/4 handicap? Does Homer brag? Where is the home of golf?  Where did Stableford originate?  Am I 'wimpy' if I like this format? Closed to high handicappers?  What causes slow rounds? Yellow or Whites? What about the poll?  Does democracy exist?  Why do fools fall in love? Was it 40 or 50mph winds? Has Mike emailed back?  Why doesn't someone just organise things and please everyone?  Official handicaps signed in blood by secretaries surely? 2 qualifiers or one? I'll go along with whatever you want.


----------



## hovis (Nov 15, 2014)

bozza said:



			Bit unfair on the higher h/c's if they have a genuine CONGU h/c of above 18 why should they be penalised?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. If a genuine 28 handicaper rolls up and has a "good day" it is impossible to compete.  So potentially the worst player (on paper) wins the tournament.  
High handicap golfers are dangerous in comps like this because a half decent game can get them 45 points. Hows that fair to a 2 handicapper who plays out his skin and scores 40 points?


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 15, 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Sorry guys, bit late to the party as I've been out tonight. I'm also out all day and night tomorrow so on Sunday morning I'll post my proposed rules on here and people can then decide if they wish to play. I will try to make the rules as inclusive as possible to encourage as many people to play as possible but I appreciate there will always be those that are not satisfied.
		
Click to expand...

A suggestion if I may.

Firstly, well done on sticking your head up to organise this.

Secondly, I'd suggest YOU decide the format based on your thoughts gathered across the threads and we put it to bed there and then,people can the decide for themselves if they want to play or not.

Best of luck.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 15, 2014)

Val said:



			A suggestion if I may.

Firstly, well done on sticking your head up to organise this.
*
Secondly, I'd suggest YOU decide the format based on your thoughts gathered across the threads and we put it to bed there and then,people can the decide for themselves if they want to play or not.
*
Best of luck.
		
Click to expand...

This!!!!

Save all the arguments and bull crap your organiser you pick format allowance dates 

Jobs done if people don't like it tough


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2014)

hovis said:



			Not really. If a genuine 28 handicaper rolls up and has a "good day" it is impossible to compete.  So potentially the worst player (on paper) wins the tournament.  
High handicap golfers are dangerous in comps like this because a half decent game can get them 45 points. Hows that fair to a 2 handicapper who plays out his skin and scores 40 points?
		
Click to expand...

So you want to penalise a genuine 28'er 10 shots on the off chance that they have a good round.......?
What about penalising the 13 handicappers who have a good day and shoot +3.....?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 15, 2014)

hovis said:



			Not really. If a genuine 28 handicaper rolls up and has a "good day" it is impossible to compete.  So potentially the worst player (on paper) wins the tournament.  
High handicap golfers are dangerous in comps like this because a half decent game can get them 45 points. Hows that fair to a 2 handicapper who plays out his skin and scores 40 points?
		
Click to expand...

So it should be played off scratch then if you're so worried about the best golfer not winning?

EDIT - I can understand to some degree not allowing those without active handicaps (such as myself) to win it unless they play off scratch. That seems fair enough. But to say someone with a genuine handicap can't win it is ridiculous. Did none of the mid and low handicappers ever win any comps when they were "rapidly improving" golfers or "having a good day" off a high handicap?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Obviously we will go with the most popular format , see post 1.


----------



## briannn (Nov 15, 2014)

How does this event  work ? I've never played in one before .


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 15, 2014)

briannn said:



			How does this event  work ? I've never played in one before .
		
Click to expand...

We all argue about the format of the competition for a while - that's the current stage. Then (hopefully) you play in a regional forum meet that is somewhere vaguely local to you and on a cracking golf course (OFF FULL HANDICAP ). Winners go through to a national final on a top course that hopefully MikeH helps us arrange, last year was Hillside.


----------

